# mi connetto ma non navigo

## betamatteo

ciao ragazzi,

dopo tante prove e "sbattimenti"  :Smile:  , ho capito che la connessione era a posto ed il problema è la navigazione in internet.

sono riuscito ad installare rp-pppoe, quindi lancio pppoe-start e si connette, la conferma me la da pppoe-status.

ma nè con firefox, nè da terminale riesco a navigare.

sono bloccato perchè così non riesco ad usare emerge e per scrivervi devo passare da una distro all'altra.

betamatteoLast edited by betamatteo on Sun Jul 01, 2007 3:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

prima di tutto, posta un `route -en`.

----------

## comio

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi,
> 
> dopo tante prove e "sbattimenti"  , ho capito che la connessione era a posto ed il problema è la navigazione in internet.
> 
> sono riuscito ad installare rp-pppoe, quindi lancio pppoe-start e si connette, la conferma me la da pppoe-status.
> ...

 

l'interfaccia ppp è up? ha un ip? ci sono le rotte di default?

 :Smile:  info

----------

## lucapost

Riassumendo quello che servirebbe Ã¨ l'output dei seguenti comandi:

```
ifconfig

route -n

cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

io penso sia un problema di dns che dovrebbero comparire in resolv.conf, oppure di moduli non caricati.

Conosci i dns del tuo provider?

----------

## betamatteo

vi dico quello che ho fatto,

in /etc/resolv.conf i DNS sono a posto dapprima li ho scritti manualmente, poi ci ha pensato anche pppoe,

ho lanciato ifconfig eth0

e va tutto bene, 

in /etc/config.d/net è configurato come 

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dapprima avevo anche lanciato

route add default gw $ (gateway), chiaramente con il numero giusto e la risposta era che esisteva già,

c'è il link simbolico da net.lo a net.eth0,

se pingo 192.168.1.1, non mi da alcun messaggio di errore, e continua finchè non lo fermo.

il problema è solo con www........

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> vi dico quello che ho fatto,
> 
> 

 

no grazie   :Smile:  .

posta l'output dei comandi che ti sono stati richiesti, magari usando il bbcode che ti diciamo dapprima come aggiustare manualmente e poi vediamo il modo migliore di configurare i file di conf per una connessione automatica.

----------

## lucapost

come ricorda cloc3 posta il risultato dei comandi sopra, aggiungi anche il risultato di

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

inoltre prova a pingare i dns e posta il risultato.

----------

## comio

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se pingo 192.168.1.1, non mi da alcun messaggio di errore, e continua finchè non lo fermo.
> 
> 

 

Prova a pingare qualcosa di "più lontano"...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema è solo con www........

 

mi puzza di dns

comunque posta i risultati richiesti... altrimenti nessuno potrà capirci qualcosa.

ciao

luigi

----------

## betamatteo

per lanciare i comandi devo passare da una distro a gentoo e viceversa, per vedere dei files posso farlo anche da da questa,

ifconfig:

eth0 inet addr:192.168.1.2 bcast 255.255.255.255  mask 255.255.255.224

lo: inet addr 127.0.0.1 mask 255.0.0.0

nessun segnale di errore

route -n

destination       gateway       genmask                flags       metric      ref      use                               lface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0      255.255.255.224      U              0            0         0                                  eth0

127.0.0.0         0.0.0.0       255.0.0.0                  U             0            0         0                                   lo

0.0.0.0          192.168.1.1   0.0.0.0                     UG          0            0         0                                  eth0

cat /etc/resolv.conf

generate by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver  151.99.125.2

nameserver  151.99.125.3

/etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0=""

al boot due scritte:

starting lo

127.0.0.1/8      ok

adding routes

127.0.0.0/8        ok

ERROR: problem starting needed service net.eth0

               netmount was not started

i dns ad ogni riavvio si reimpostano diversamente da come li avevo cambiati, ho provato a ricambiarli in

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

ho salvato e riprovato

come prima

----------

## comio

[quote="betamatteo"]per lanciare i comandi devo passare da una distro a gentoo e viceversa, per vedere dei files posso farlo anche da da questa,[/code]

what? devi lanciare i comandi nell'ambiente in cui non funziona la rete... altrimenti non ha senso...

ciao

----------

## betamatteo

i comandi li lancio da gentoo, se devo vedere il contenuto di etc/resolv.conf oppure etc/init.d/net lo posso fare anche da qui.

cambia qualcosa?

spero di no.

----------

## 102376

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> i comandi li lancio da gentoo, se devo vedere il contenuto di etc/resolv.conf oppure etc/init.d/net lo posso fare anche da qui.
> 
> cambia qualcosa?
> 
> spero di no.

 

ma cosa stai dicendo?????   LO POSSO FARE ANCHE DA QUI!!!! cosa??? cosa??? non siamo mica veggenti......... cosa sarebbe "lo posso fare anche da qui"

bhoo qui è non è questione d non sapere usare gentoo, impariamo ad esprimerci meglio

tutti quei comandi li lanci dal tuo pc dove c'è installato gentoo dove non funziona la rete!!! poi li posti in questo forum

----------

## betamatteo

 *Quote:*   

> bhoo qui è non è questione d non sapere usare gentoo, impariamo ad esprimerci meglio
> 
> 

 

cercherò, nei limiti del possibile, di esprimermi meglio,

 *Quote:*   

> per lanciare i comandi devo passare da una distro a gentoo e viceversa, per vedere dei files posso farlo anche da da questa,
> 
> 

 

per entrare in questo forum sono obbligato ad usare un'altra distro, e quindi mi trovo in una distro che non è gentoo.

se devo usare comandi come "ifconfig" oppure "route -n" ecc...., è chiaro che devo usare gentoo.

e tutto quello che mi era stato chiesto l'ho fatto con gentoo.

se poi, dopo essere appena uscito da gentoo e rientrato in questa distro, mi trovo nel topic una nuova richiesta

 *Quote:*   

> ome ricorda cloc3 posta il risultato dei comandi sopra, aggiungi anche il risultato di
> 
> Codice:
> 
> cat /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

da questa distro monto /mnt/hda7 dove c'è gentoo e da lì leggo e aggiungo sul post il contenuto del file.

richiedo: c'è qualcosa di sbagliato in questo?

betamatteo

----------

## comio

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   bhoo qui è non è questione d non sapere usare gentoo, impariamo ad esprimerci meglio
> 
>  
> 
> cercherò, nei limiti del possibile, di esprimermi meglio,
> ...

 

ok! ora è chiaro.

----------

## cloc3

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma cosa stai dicendo?????   LO POSSO FARE ANCHE DA QUI!!!! 

 

betamatteo si sta spiegando malissimo, ed è peggio per lui perché così non riusciamo a spiegargli, ma non è il caso di urlare.

@betamatteo: quanto ti costa usare il taglia incolla?

si seleziona con il mouse la parte interessante di codice su terminale,

si prepara una sezione codice con il bbcode (pulsanti appositi di phpBB)

si clicca con il tasto centrale del mouse.

----------

## betamatteo

quando dico che entro in gentoo, non dico che entro in gnome e poi apro il terminale, non avvio per niente startx

copio a mano le risposte che mi da gentoo, forse non è proprio una buona procedura, 

gnome lo conosco poco, ma posso provare a fare anche questo,

tanto per capirci vediamo se ho capito la procedura che mi suggerisce cloc3

 *Quote:*   

>  @betamatteo: quanto ti costa usare il taglia incolla?
> 
> si seleziona con il mouse la parte interessante di codice su terminale,
> 
> si prepara una sezione codice con il bbcode (pulsanti appositi di phpBB)
> ...

 

dovrei entrare in gnome, aprire un terminale, fare un copia e incolla dal terminale ad un file di testo, salvarlo e poi andarlo ad aprire con la distro che sto usando adesso, e postarlo?

ho capito bene?

visto che le informazioni che mi avete chiesto ve le ho date e le ho ricavate da gentoo, se il contenuto di /etc/conf.d/net lo prendo con questa distro, cambia qualcosa?

betamatteo

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

@betamatteo: No non cambia nulla, /etc.conf.d/net.pincopallilno e' un semplice file di testo che non cambia automaticamente.

@tuttiglialtri : forse conviene imparare a leggere tutto il tread e non solo l'ultimo post in cercadi errori! Non e' che son tutti qui a farvi perdere tempo dai!

Ciao!!!

----------

## betamatteo

per quello che mi riguarda, posso dire questo

vorrei provare gentoo perchè da tempo sto cercando una distro da tenere, non mi interessa giocare con le varie distro tanto per.....,

nonostante siano anni che ci provo, dalla mandrake 8.0 ecc... ecc...., non sono un'esperto, ma neanche l'ultimo arrivato, anche se così può sembrare.

sto smanettando da solo, se ne viene fuori qualcosa, bene, altrmenti continuerò la ricerca.

torno su gentoo a vedere se ho fatto dei disastri.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> per quello che mi riguarda, posso dire questo
> 
> vorrei provare gentoo perchè da tempo sto cercando una distro da tenere, non mi interessa giocare con le varie distro tanto per.....,
> 
> nonostante siano anni che ci provo, dalla mandrake 8.0 ecc... ecc...., non sono un'esperto, ma neanche l'ultimo arrivato, anche se così può sembrare.
> ...

 

Secondo me dovresti procedere così:

 - vedere se datalink è up (viene creato pppX? non mi pare)

 - vedere se gli endpoint sono pingabili.

 - vedere se esite la route di default verso ppp0 (non mi pare)

 - vedere se la rete esterna è raggiungibile (ping ad un IP che risponde www.polito.it per esempio)

 - vedere se il dns va (usare host, nslookup, ...)

ciao

----------

## betamatteo

intanto ritrasmetto ordinatamente quello che mi era richiesto

 *Quote:*   

>  ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:02:D7:53:70
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.224
> ...

 

poi il risultato di due ping

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # ping 192.168.1.1
> 
> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.576 ms
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> - vedere se la rete esterna è raggiungibile (ping ad un IP che risponde www.polito.it per esempio)

 

ho provato con ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org e ping www.google.it, ma non si connette

 *Quote:*   

> - vedere se datalink è up (viene creato pppX? non mi pare)
> 
> - vedere se esite la route di default verso ppp0 (non mi pare)
> 
> - vedere se il dns va (usare host, nslookup, ...)

 

non so come fare a vedere

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> intanto ritrasmetto ordinatamente quello che mi era richiesto
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  route -n
> ...

 

eureka  :Smile: 

intanto comincerei a provare:

```

route del default

route add default ppp0

```

e starei a vedere cosa succede.

----------

## betamatteo

route del default

route add default ppp0

[/quote]localhost ~ # route del default

SIOCDELRT: No such process

localhost ~ # route add default ppp0

SIOCADDRT: No such device

localhost ~ # pppoe-start

. Connected!

localhost ~ # ping www.google.it

PING google.navigation.opendns.com (208.67.217.230) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from google.navigation.opendns.com (208.67.217.230): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=156 ms

64 bytes from google.navigation.opendns.com (208.67.217.230): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=155 ms[quote]

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  firefox naviga e sto rispondendo da gentoo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

vi ringrazio, adesso vi lascio un po in pace, spero di riuscire a modificare il titolo del post

ciao

ps mentre  scrivo senza alcun motivo la tastiera diventa quella americana,  non e la prima volta che gnome mi fa questo scherzo, adesso riavvio per vedere se gnome riconosce i cambiamenti, fa niente, si vedra poi

----------

## betamatteo

sembrava finita, riavvio e provo di nuovo senza entrare in gnome, 

tutto come prima, non navigo

entro in gnome 

come prima, non navigo

rifaccio la procedura di prima e navigo.

al riavvio perde le impostazioni

----------

## comio

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> sembrava finita, riavvio e provo di nuovo senza entrare in gnome, 
> 
> tutto come prima, non navigo
> 
> entro in gnome 
> ...

 

non conosco gli script di ppp, ma controlla che ci sia qualcosa che obblighi a mettere ppp0 come default route.

ciao

----------

## betamatteo

pensavo che fosse gnome a perdere le impostazioni,

cosi ho riavviato e senza entrare in gnome 

route del default

route add default ppp0

pppoe-start

si connette

ping www.google.it e si connette e navigo

riavvio

pppoe-start

non si connette

route del default

route add default ppp0

pppoe-start

si connette e navigo

startx e vi scrivo da gentoo

----------

## comio

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> pensavo che fosse gnome a perdere le impostazioni,
> 
> cosi ho riavviato e senza entrare in gnome 
> 
> route del default

 

ti ripeto: controlla le impostazioni di ppp (vai in /etc/pppqualcosa)

ciao

----------

## betamatteo

in /etc/pppoe.conf

c'e questo scritto

# Make the PPPoE connection your default route.  Set to

# DEFAULTROUTE=no if you don't want this.

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> si connette e navigo
> 
> 

 

prodigi del taglia incolla.

adesso, naturalmente, vorrai automatizzare il tutto.

per prima cosa, toglierei il dhcp sul modem che proprio non serve (se non fa danno).

dopo, puoi mettere DEFAULTROTE=yes in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

oppure, puoi personalizzare /etc/conf/net.eth0 per avviare pppoe e attivare il demone net.eth0 con rc-update.

leggi le istruzioni incorporate, poi, eventualmente, posta i risultati.

edit: qui c'è un esempio che dovrebbe andare, anche se non ci metterei una mano sul fuoco, perché è un howto stagionato.

se trovi qualcosa da correggere, dagli una aggiustata.

----------

## betamatteo

chiedo scusa per il ritardo, ma ho dovuto portare fuori il mio cane, vecchio di 14 anni.

a voi non interessa, ma ve lo dico lo stesso.

vediamo se ho capito, visti i precedenti.....

 *Quote:*   

> 

 per prima cosa, toglierei il dhcp sul modem che proprio non serve *Quote:*   

> 

 

significa modificare /etc/conf.d/net

cambiare config_eth0=("dhcp") in 

               config_eth0=("") ?

 *Quote:*   

> 

 dopo, puoi mettere DEFAULTROTE=yes in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf  *Quote:*   

> 

 

questa riga esiste gia,

 *Quote:*   

> 

 oppure, puoi personalizzare /etc/conf/net.eth0 per avviare pppoe *Quote:*   

> 

 

net.eth0 si trova in /etcinit.d/ ed e il link simbolico a net.lo

l'ho aperto ma non saprei cosa modificare per personalizzarlo

----------

## cloc3

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

ti consiglio ancora tre meravigliose features di phpBB:

1. il pulsante anteprima, da pigiare sempre prima di quello invia.

2. il pulsante modifica, da utilizzare per correggere i tuoi post precedenti, e farci allenamento di bbCode.

3. il buonsenso, che induce a inserire i contenuti all'interno dei metatag di phpBB, come il burro tra le fette di pan carré.

è tuo interesse postare le domande in una forma agevolmente leggibile.

i file di /etc/conf contengono istruzioni bash. Per disattivare una linea, la cosa migliore è commentarla con un cancelletto:

```

#config_eth0=("dhcp")

```

il successivo DEFAULTROUTE=yes non viene eseguito da pppoe-start proprio perché lo script non capisce di dover prima rimuovere il default route precedente, che a te non serve.

io tengo un file /etc/conf/net pressoché vuoto:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

invece, ho eliminato il link net.eth0 e copiato net.example:

```

s939 ~ # unlink /etc/conf/net.eth0

s939 ~ # cp /etc/conf/net.example /etc/conf/net.eth0

```

poi, procedi togliendo i cancelletti dove serve e aggiustando i comandi secondo i tuoi scopi.

dai un occhio al link che ti ho postato sopra.

----------

## betamatteo

ciao,

c'è qualcosa in firefox di gnome che non va oppure sono io che non vado

```

```

1. il pulsante anteprima, da pigiare sempre prima di quello invia.

2. il pulsante modifica, da utilizzare per correggere i tuoi post precedenti, e farci allenamento di bbCode.

```

```

se guardi i miei post precedenti ero riuscito a usare decentemente anteprima e quote o code, ma scrivevo con l'altra distro, con firefox di gnome non riesco a controllare il mouse, se clicco quote ne mette due in fila, se ne cancello una non cambia il risultato, se clicco col mouse su una parola, me la seleziona, se clicco su un link mi apre due finestre ecc...ecc...

ma questo è un problema secondario.

adesso sembra che le impostazioni per la connessione sono state accettate e al riavvio vengono mantenute.

 *Quote:*   

> 

 #config_eth0=("dhcp") *Quote:*   

> 

 

ho csoperto che i file erano due

/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/init.d/net

il primo lo avevo modificato eliminando del tutto la riga 

config_eth0=("dhcp")

nel secondo c'era solo quella riga decommentata ed io l'ho cambiata

#config_eth0=("dhcp")

 *Quote:*   

> 

 s939 ~ # unlink /etc/conf/net.eth0

s939 ~ # cp /etc/conf/net.example /etc/conf/net.eth0

 *Quote:*   

> 

 

ho seguito queste istruzioni e poi modificato /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 decommentando tre voci, sinceramente senza essere sicuro di quel che facevo

```

```

#MODULES

# To prefer ifconfig over iproute2

modules=( "ifconfig" )   voce che ho decommentato

#INTERFACE HANDLERS

# To prefer ifconfig over iproute2

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" )  voce che ho decommentato

# Or you can use sequence expresions

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" )  voce che ho decommentato

```

```

poi, tanto per essere sicuro ho dato il comando

```

```

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

```

anche se ogni volta mi risponde che l'impostazione esiste già

adesso funziona

provo a fare un po di riavvii e poi cambio il titolo del topic

vi ringrazio 

ancora una cosa, se devo aprire un nuovo topic me lo dite.

vorrei installare kde perchè lo conosco meglio e mi ci trovo bene.

ho letto nelle istruzioni di portage che 

 *Quote:*   

> 

 Quando si chiede al Portage di installare un pacchetto, verrà scaricato il codice sorgente necessario da internet e memorizzato di default in /usr/portage/distfiles. Il pacchetti verrà quindi estratto, compilato ed installato. *Quote:*   

> 

 

tempo fa ho dovuto installare con i sorgenti un programma di pochi Mb, ho scaricato il file .tar.gz, l'ho scompattato e lanciato ./configure make & make install, la cartella con i sorgenti alla fine era di circa 200 Mb, poi l'ho eliminata chiaramente, ma intanto ha occupato quello spazio.

la partizione che ho dedicato a gentoo è di 6 Gb, di cui circa tre sono già occupati da gento, ed ho una partizione intermedia molto grande.

domanda:

se lancio emerge kde, ha bisogno di tanto spazio per la compilazione e l'installazione, oppure non è così.

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

tutto ok, ma il bbcode si puo' anche scrivere a mano !

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho csoperto che i file erano due
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

sei incontenibile. ed hai uno spirito d'avventura lodevole, ma decisamente autolesionista  :Smile: .

la tua gentoo può essere senz'altro una installazione solida, ma devi usare lo stesso una maggiore delicatezza.

come nel trattare un cane di 14 anni, per esempio.

tra l'altro, ho dovuto modificare un particolare nel post precedente, perché non mi spiegavo bene.

non toccare la cartella di init se non sai bene cosa stai facendo.

anzi, ti consiglio di reinstallare baselayout e di dare un etc-update per ristabilire le condizioni iniziali.

il problema, maneggiando gentoo, è che bisogna usare un atteggiamento diverso che con le altre distribuzioni.

prima di modificare un file di configurazione, bisogna cercare di capire i concetti che si stanno maneggiando.

per questo, è bene dare un'occhiata alla documentazione. i file di init, ad esempio, sono spiegati qui e sono diversi da quelli  di configurazione. Non vanno toccati senza motivo.

sul file /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 hai fatto troppe modifiche a caso e non hai verificato il loro effetto.

credo che nessuna di esse sia utile ai tuoi scopi.

se ho capito bene, tu accedi ad internet direttamente attraverso un modem e non partecipi ad una rete locale.

di conseguenza ti serve solo l'interfaccia di loopback (lo) e quella di pppoe.

opera sempre con una modifica alla volta e verificando immediatamente l'effetto conseguente.

ifconfig, quindi, non deve mai mostrare nessuna interfaccia eth0 attiva.

quanto all'aprire nuovi topic, ti sei risposto da solo. qui hai cominciato a parlare di connessione adsl.

gnome, kde e installazioni locali sono argomenti vietati in questo post.

----------

## betamatteo

```
ma devi usare lo stesso una maggiore delicatezza.

come nel trattare un cane di 14 anni, per esempio.
```

difficile che tratti qualcuno o qualcosa con maggior delicatezza del mio cane, vecchio di 14 anni, ma ci proverò

```
ti consiglio di reinstallare baselayout e di dare un etc-update per ristabilire le condizioni iniziali
```

ho reinstallato baselayout e quando ho dato etc-update mi risponde:

 *Quote:*   

> Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.
> 
>               (don't use -3 or -5 if you're unsure what to do)
> 
>               (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)
> ...

 

ho ricommentato le voci di prima in /etc/conf.d/net.eth0

e quella che non avrei dovuto toccare in

/etc/init.d/net

e non è cambiato nulla, nel senso che si connette e navigo

a parte un messaggio di errore nuovo al boot che è passato velocemente, sono riuscito a scrivere l'ultima riga

dove trovo il log del boot?

```
"update-modules force"
```

una sorpresa però quando ho dato ifconfig, 

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:02:D7:53:70

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::208:2ff:fed7:5370/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:881 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:796 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1079006 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:73543 (71.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe800

eth0:1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:02:D7:53:70

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe800

eth0:2    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:02:D7:53:70

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:80.116.27.209  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:841 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:745 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:1069707 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:54440 (53.1 Kb)
```

```
se ho capito bene, tu accedi ad internet direttamente attraverso un modem e non partecipi ad una rete locale.

di conseguenza ti serve solo l'interfaccia di loopback (lo) e quella di pppoe.
```

si è così, ho un normalissimo modem ethernet di alice.

ho capito perchè non riuscivo a usare code

firefox mi doppia tutto, apertura delle pagine, pagine salvate in boorkmarks ecc..., quando clicco su quote o code inserisce insieme apertura e chiusura del bbcode, adesso cancello il bbcode di chiusura all'inizio della frase e quello di apertura alla fine.

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho reinstallato baselayout e quando ho dato etc-update mi risponde:
> 
> 

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_etc-update

devi confrontare le versioni attuali dei file di configurazione del tuo sistema con quelle proposte di default.

siccome hai fatto dei pasticci, ma hai anche fatto dei passi avanti nella tua configurazione, dovresti trovare una via di mezzo: prendere il buono e lasciare il cattivo.

i passi che hai citato sono istruzioni preziose sul da farsi (sai leggere l'inglese?).

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dove trovo il log del boot?
> 
> 

 

```

~ dmesg

```

oppure:

```

less /var/log/dmesg

```

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> "update-modules force"
> ```
> ...

 

inutile. `man update-modules`

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una sorpresa però quando ho dato ifconfig, 
> 
> 

 

 :Cool:  sarà colpa di  *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" ) voce che ho decommentato 
> 
>  ...
> ...

 

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho capito perchè non riuscivo a usare code 
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## betamatteo

ciao,

il mio inglese è pessimo, ma "sforzandomi" lo capisco, questo però è un inglese tecnico, ciò che non capisco è legato alla scarsa conoscenza del sistema.

 *Quote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_etc-update

 

ho rimandato la lettura a quando avrò più tempo per leggere con molta attenzione"l'inglese tecnico"

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" ) voce che ho decommentato
```

questa è una riga del file net.eth0.example

nel post di prima mi davi questo esempio 

# unlink /etc/conf/net.eth0

# cp /etc/conf/net.example /etc/conf/net.eth0

e poi mi dicevi di personalizzare il file.

io ho decommentato tre voci, risultato poi non utile e forse dannoso, e questa era una delle tre.

avrei voluto risponderti ieri sera, ma ho avuto l'dea di reinstallare firefox aggiornandolo all'ultima versione nella speranza che funzionasse meglio.

lancio prima emerge --search mozilla-firefox ed emerge --pretend per avere un po di informazioni, firefox è di circa 43 Mb.

lancio emerge mozilla-firefox e dopo due ore e mezza stava ancora installando.

a quel punto ho interrotto l'installazione.

poi mi sono fatto delle domande che si riassume in una:

posso aprire in contemporanea un bel numero di topic senza essere mandato a......... nella migliore delle ipotesi e  non avere risposte nella peggiore?

faccio un elenco delle prime che mi vengono in mente, con la premessa che la maggior parte di queste riguarda problemi che non avevo mai trovato fin'adesso e che ho provato a trovare nella guida e nella funzione ricerca del forum, ma ho visto che anche gli altri hanno lo stesso problema.

```
topic sul forum: Importante: Ricerca sul forum
```

1)emerge: tempo e spazio libero su disco per estrazione, compilazione ed installazione dei pacchetti

2)avvio automatico della partizione hda5 al boot

3)mouse: disfunzioni varie

4)eliminazione di un utente

5)firefox: problemi vari

e ancora, gnome:  impostazioni varie che non ho trovato o che non rispondono bene, quali file manager con vista ad albero, stampante, eliminazione o aggiunta utente, ecc....(ho visto che gnome è impostato di default con vista ad albero e mouse con doppio clic, ma funzionano al contrario)

Potrei risolvere usando kde che conosco meglio, ma per il momento vorrei vedere come mi trovo con gnome.

e queste risposte mi servono per cominciare ad usare gentoo

che ne dici?

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> il mio inglese è pessimo, ma "sforzandomi" lo capisco..
> 
> 

 

reinstalla man e man-pages con la use "-nls",  per fare allenamento.

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi mi sono fatto delle domande che si riassume in una:
> 
> posso aprire in contemporanea un bel numero di topic senza essere mandato
> ...

 

nessuno guarderà mai il numero dei tuoi post (o perlomeno, è certo che nessuno ha guardato ancora il numero dei miei   :Rolling Eyes:  ) .

apri tranquillamente un post per ogni quesito irrisolto, dopo avere in onestà fatto il possibile per documentarti.

può accadere di ricevere qualche borbotto, e talora è salutare, ma ritengo che il nostro forum mantenga un grado di tolleranza più che accettabile.

dopo un po', ognuno impara quando l'attendere risposta dal forum può risultare più lungo che il cercarsala altrimenti e trova il proprio equilibrio.

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che ne dici?
> 
> 

 

auguri. buona fortuna con gentoo  :Smile:  .

----------

## betamatteo

ciao,

mi dispiace tornare su questo argomento, riapro questo topic perchè sono due giorni che provo a risolvere il problema da solo, ma non ci riesco.

ho installato gentoo dal cd minimale.

premessa:

1)non posso emergere niente perchè la connessione non va

2)non ho rp-pppoe da poter usare

3)non so come si fa ad emergere da un cd o da altra fonte che non sia internet(ho messo il pacchetto net-dialup/rp-pppoe in /usr/portage/distfiles ma emerge lo cerca solo su internet)

4)non posso entrare in gnome perchè non ho installato xorg, posso usare solo la riga di comando di gentoo che ho dopo il boot, perciò le informazioni che mi chiederete, "spero", le potrò prendere o da files di gentoo aprendoli dalla distro su cui sto lavorando, oppure riavviando gentoo e copiando a mano i risultati di ad es. "route -n", a meno che non ci sia un modo, che non conosco, per copiare e salvare le informazioni dalla console.

per la configurazione della rete ho provato ad usare questa procedura

```
Codice 20: Usare ifconfig

# ifconfig eth0 ${IP_ADDR} broadcast ${BROADCAST} netmask ${NETMASK} up

Ora installare il routing con route. Sostituire ${GATEWAY} con l'indirizzo IP del gateway:

Codice 21: Usare route

# route add default gw ${GATEWAY}

Aprire /etc/resolv.conf con un editor qualsiasi (per esempio nano):

Codice 22: Creare /etc/resolv.conf

# nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

Inserire i nameserver secondo il seguente esempio. Assicurarsi di sostituire ${NAMESERVER1} e ${NAMESERVER2} con gli appropriati indirizzi dei nameserver:

Codice 23: Esempio di /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver ${NAMESERVER1}

nameserver ${NAMESERVER2}

```

ma, pur provando più volte la risposta è : bad sostitution

perchè non accetta queta procedura? faccio forse errori di sintassi?

allora provo con la configurazione manuale da guida

```
modprobe 8139too

ifconfig

modifico manualmente /etc/conf.d/net

modifico manualmente /etc/resolv.conf

link simbolico

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/net.d/net.eth0

```

lancio /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start e si connette

ping 192.168.1.2  va bene

ping www.google.it sconosciuto

questi sono i risultati

```
ifconfig

eth0 Link encap:UNSPECT HWaddr 00-08-02-71-9d-d7-8c-00-00-00

inet addr:192.168.1.2 Bcast:255.255.255.255 Mask:255.255.255.224

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:77 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:2772 (2.7 Kb)

lo Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:336 (336.0 b)

route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.224 U 0 0 0 eth0

127.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 lo

0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0

/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

/etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.224 brd 255.255.255.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

l'altra volta in questa riga

```
eth0 Link encap:UNSPECT HWaddr 00-08-0
```

c'era ethernet al posto di UNSPECT

betamatteo

----------

## magowiz

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> mi dispiace tornare su questo argomento, riapro questo topic perchè sono due giorni che provo a risolvere il problema da solo, ma non ci riesco.
> 
> ho installato gentoo dal cd minimale.
> ...

 

prova a seguire questa guida : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2007.0/

è la guida all'installazione senza connessione di rete disponibile.

Naturalmente dovrai scaricarti il cd dei pacchetti per la tua architettura.

Spero di esserti stato utile.

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)non ho rp-pppoe da poter usare
> 
> 

 

ma l'adsl ce l'hai?

rp-pppoe è già installato sul cd minimale.

hai un modem o un router?

i primi download li fai da lì.

sempre sui doc ufficiali è spiegato anche questo.

----------

## masterbrian

Credo che il problema sia solo la tua rotta di default.

Puoi commentare la configurazione del default route in /etc/conf.d/net e riavviare?

```

#routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" ) 
```

----------

## betamatteo

ciao a tutti,

ho tardato a rispondere perchè per la quarta volta in due mesi si è interrotta la connessione adsl per guasti alla centrale telecom, adesso sembra che vada.

magowiz scrive

```
prova a seguire questa guida : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2007.0/

è la guida all'installazione senza connessione di rete disponibile.

```

ho già installato due volte da livecd senza connessione di rete, la prima volta ho impiegato 4 ore, la seconda 6 ore ed ho avuto lo stesso problemi per la configurazione della rete.

la terza volta ho installato da cd minimale ed ho impiegato 6 ore, spero di evitare una quarta installazione e risolvere il problema.

cloc3 scrive

```
ma l'adsl ce l'hai?

rp-pppoe è già installato sul cd minimale.

hai un modem o un router?

i primi download li fai da lì. 
```

ho l'adsl con un normalissimo modem alice ethernet made in china.

non ho avuto problemi nell'installazione da rete col cd minimale, non ho usato pppoe anche se era possibile, ho solo modificato i dns in -etc-resolv.conf.

però poi, dopo l'installazione la guida dice

```
Configurare la rete

Si dovrebbe ricordare che la configurazione della rete fatta inizialmente era solo per l'installazione di Gentoo. Adesso è necessario configurare la rete per il sistema Gentoo in funzione.

```

e qui nascono i problemi.

masterbrian scrive

```
#routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
```

non cambia niente, nel senso che il risultato rimane invariato con la riga decommentata o commentata.

i risultati di ifconfig, route -n ed i dns sono nel post precedente.

ciò che posso dire è che 

-etc-init.d-net.eth0 start  ping 192.168.1.2    va tutto bene

-etc-init.d-net.eth0 start  ping www.google.it host sconosciuto.

ho provato ad installare ppp ed rp-pppoe scaricati dal sito di gentoo in tar.gz, scompattati e ppp installato con ./configure make e make install, poi rp-pppoe con ./go.

l'installazione va a  buon fine, pppoe-setup, ma poi non si connette, anzi, ad ogni riavvio mi chiede di installare ppp.

per il momento mi basta far funzionare -etc-init.d-net.eth0 start.

betamatteo

----------

## cloc3

betamatteo, il tuo post precedente mostra una connessione adsl funzionante sull'interfaccia ppp0, con ip dinamico 80.116.27.209 (taglia incolla   :Very Happy:  ).

puoi essere certo, di conseguenza, che il tuo software e il tuo modem alice ethernet made in china viaggiano alla grande.

ti resta un problema di routing, come diceva masterbrian, che potresti al limite risolvere a mano con questi due comandi:

```

# route del default

#route add default ppp0

```

probabilmente, se non è bastato commentare quella riga, ti parte in avvio un dhcp che non dovrebbe, ma non sia questo un motivo per perdere fiducia. io a questo ci penserei dopo.

mi dispiace solo che tu non abbia provato l'emozione sublime di una installazione online da cd minimale. In rete dal primo istante di relazione con il tuo computer, e piccionare in chat con la morosa prima ancora di avere compilato il kernel.

----------

## masterbrian

dopo aver commentato il route di default, devi riavviare

ovviamente il sistema funzionera' solo se dopo aver riavviato lanci il servizio ppp. Non ti puo' funzionare il routing o la risoluzione dei dns prima.

se vuoi che il computer si connetta ad ogni riavvio, devi fare in modo che ppp parta di default ad ogni riavvio del pc

Ciao

----------

## Sparda90

Salve a tutti, è il mio primo post ma seguo questo forum da tanto tempo. Anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema durante l'installazione di Gentoo e ho risolto semplicemente aggiungendo al file /etc/conf.d/net la riga

```
config_eth0=( "adsl" )
```

naturalmente dopo aver impostato la connessione con pppoe-setup. In questo modo all'avvio dell'interfaccia eth0 con l'apposito script in init (/etc/init.d/net.eth0) verrà letta la configurazione di pppoe e la rotta verrà settata in modo corretto. Quindi per connetterti basterà dare

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

e per connetterti all'avvio

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

L'unico difetto di questo sistema è che al boot devi aspettare che si stabilisca la connessione. Ciao!

----------

